# I accidentally stepped on our puppy's foot and he SCREAMED. Is it broken?



## Sternchen

Hi everyone,

I was taking care of my mom's puppy today and we went for a short walk. The puppy is always underfoot and I accidentally stepped on his front paw today. He SCREAMED like crazy. I felt like a horrible person :cry:

I picked him up and carried him back home. The crying stopped shortly after I picked him up.

He is now limping a bit and I feel like the most horrible person in the world.

I checked his paw and he didn't yelp or pull it away. I also tried to bend it and he didn't do anything either.

He just limps a bit.

I feel horrible about it and will tell my mom when she comes back from the hair dressers.

Is this something to go to the vet about?

He started playing with his bone and squeeky cat when we got back, so I guess he's still playful?

I am a horrible person :cry:


----------



## oggers86

I would just keep an eye on it for the next day or so. I once trapped my cats tail in the cat flap and her scream was awful. I was so upset and worried it was broken but it was fine the next day.


----------



## Bling It

Oh, don't feel bad, these things happen. How long has the puppy been limping for? If he's still limping after 12 hours or so, or it seems to be getting worse, or bothering him, then yes, I'd take him to the vet. Puppy's bones are still soft, so they can break easier than a full grown dog. I believe its better to be safe than sorry, its easier to fix a problem (if there is one) now, rather than later when more problems could stem from it. I'm sure he's fine though


----------



## Sternchen

Thank you all. I still feel.absolutely horrible. My mom picked up the dog and I told her what happened.

He slept for a while and seemed fine afterwards. A very slight limp but he is still playing and hopping around in the snow.

I posted like 10 mins after it happened. I was so worried!!


----------



## weekender2

If still limping later today I would go to the vet
They may just need to wrap it or something simple.
I think almost everyone who has a pet has accidentally 
Stepped on a paw or a tail.  Most of the time they are right under your feet 
Pup will be fine.


----------



## New Obsessions

weekender2 said:


> If still limping later today I would go to the vet
> They may just need to wrap it or something simple.
> I think almost everyone who has a pet has accidentally
> Stepped on a paw or a tail.  Most of the time they are right under your feet
> Pup will be fine.



Agreed.  You can also call the vet and ask what they think.  Puppy may just have a sore paw, but they may still want to examine it.  Also, find out if your vet has an on-call vet after hours you can reach or an animal hospital you can call for advice should something ever happen again during non-business hours.  It's a comfort to know who to call.  As other posters have said, this happens.  I trapped my cat's tail in the closet door once and the scream was one of the most awful things I ever heard.  I felt like the worst cat owner ever so I understand where you are coming from.  STOP BEATING YOURSELF UP!  It was an accident and one that can be hard to avoid.  I've kicked my cat by accident because she was underfoot.  I also pushed another cat off the bed in my sleep.  You are not a horrible person.  You are a VERY CARING person!!!  To me you would be a horrible person if you didn't care what happened, blamed the puppy for getting in your way and didn't tell your Mom!  Forgive yourself.  I'm sure the pup's forgiven you!


----------



## Cindi

It happens to everyone. I have stepped on my cat more than once when I was trying to get down the stairs and didn't see him sitting there. Most likely he will be just fine Just keep an eye on him. Also some pets are drama queens. My Greyhound screamed like he was being dismembered when he got his foot stuck between the couch cushions or stepped on his own tail but didn't make a sound when he cut himself on the fence and needed stitches.


----------



## oggers86

weekender2 said:
			
		

> I think almost everyone who has a pet has accidentally
> Stepped on a paw or a tail.  Most of the time they are right under your feet



Yes, only this morning did i nearly go flying and elsa get kicked accidently when she decided it was a good idea to get under my feet. They do it on purpose so you feel all guilty and they milk the attention. Or they are trying to kill you..probably depends on their mood that day and what you have done to upset them  

This probably only applies to cats and their sneaky underhand ways.


----------



## Sternchen

haha, thank you everyone!! Thank you for making me feel better 

The doggy gave me lots of kisses and wanted to play right after he woke up, so he must not hate me 

But we will keep an eye out and see how he is doing. I'll see him in a few hours when I pick my mom up, so I'll give him lots of kisses then, too


----------



## New Obsessions

oggers86 said:


> Yes, only this morning did i nearly go flying and elsa get kicked accidently when she decided it was a good idea to get under my feet. *They do it on purpose so you feel all guilty and they milk the attention. Or they are trying to kill you..probably depends on their mood that day and what you have done to upset them  *
> 
> This probably only applies to cats and their sneaky underhand ways.



 So true!!!  

I also love *Cindi's* comment that some pets are *drama queens*!


----------



## pmburk

Pets _are_ drama queens. Just this morning I accidentally stepped on the very edge of my cat's tail while stumbling in the dark to let him out of our bedroom, and you would have thought I amputated a leg.  Of course I feel terrible any time something like that happens, and I always make sure to hug him & apologize profusely, but usually it isn't a big deal and 5 minutes later they've forgotten all about it.

Just keep an eye on it. If it was broken he probably would not have let you handle it without whining & crying. If he's still limping later on, then I would try the vet, otherwise I'm sure it is fine.


----------



## buzzytoes

I just stepped on one of my dogs' feet today and I have had her for nine years. Don't feel bad!! We have one dog who is a total drama queen - she will limp like she's dying and then you distract her with a ball and she is fine. Some pets are just more dramatic than others. 

P.S. Said drama queen has actually broken a toe before and that limping was much different than other accidents. If the pup is not putting any weight on the paw, like even when he is just standing around, I would be concerned. So long as the limping lessens and goes away by the next day you should be fine.


----------



## boxermom

If I had a nickel for everytime I've done it, I'd be wealthy. They get underfoot all the time. 

Usually if something is broken, the dog simply won't use it. My guess is if it was broken, the pup would hold it up and hop on 3 legs. Of course, if it worsens or doesn't improve, see a vet. Probably no lasting harm, though.


----------



## Tyrin

The same thing happened to me but my baby sister stepped on my Yorkshire terriers paw and he is limping and not moving it and he's been acting crazy I don't know what happening to him !


----------



## chessmont

Tyrin said:


> The same thing happened to me but my baby sister stepped on my Yorkshire terriers paw and he is limping and not moving it and he's been acting crazy I don't know what happening to him !



Sounds like you should go to the vet...


----------



## poopsie

Tyrin said:


> The same thing happened to me but my baby sister stepped on my Yorkshire terriers paw and he is limping and not moving it and he's been acting crazy I don't know what happening to him !





chessmont said:


> Sounds like you should go to the vet...





and take the dog with you


----------



## Pessie

Tyrin said:


> The same thing happened to me but my baby sister stepped on my Yorkshire terriers paw and he is limping and not moving it and he's been acting crazy I don't know what happening to him !


You do know what happened to him.  He's hurt.  Take him to the vet.


----------



## Bling It

Tyrin said:


> The same thing happened to me but my baby sister stepped on my Yorkshire terriers paw and he is limping and not moving it and he's been acting crazy I don't know what happening to him !



I hope you decided to take the dog to the vet. He sounds like he was in a lot of pain if you say he was 'acting crazy'. Just the fact that he refused to put weight on it would have been enough to show that it needed professional advice, treatment and also pain medication. I hope he saw a vet and is now all better.


----------



## BPC

Tyrin said:


> The same thing happened to me but my baby sister stepped on my Yorkshire terriers paw and he is limping and not moving it and he's been acting crazy I don't know what happening to him !


Did you take him to the vet? Is he OK??


----------



## Irishgal

BPC said:


> Did you take him to the vet? Is he OK??



Very new member with only one post and didn't return.


----------

